# Motorcycle/Scooter Rental 1 Day



## mattimatico (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
My brother is coming into town for a weekend soon. I would like to rent your motorcycle/scooter for one day. I will let my brother use mine for he and his wife. I have a valid HK motorcycle license, and have had a USA motorcycle license for 20 years. We just want to ride from Wanchai over the mountain past Tai Tam and spend the day at Shek-O, then back. Friday Oct 12. If you are interested and want to earn some weekend cash, please let me know - Matt


----------

